

anam.io: Free unlimited GitHub backup - adn
http://www.anam.io/

======
basil
GitHub isn't a 'single point of failure' due to the distributed nature of Git.
I.e. it's pretty easy to push your codebase to another server anytime you
want.

If this service backs up submodules for 3rd party dependancies this might be
useful but as it stands the landing page doesn't give any further information.
I don't feel incentivised to login with GitHub OAuth.

~~~
adn
After popcorn time and the trouble finding the most up to date copy of the
code (that wasn't modified), I'm not so sure.

~~~
codezero
Ultimately, didn't popcorn time get removed by its own maintainers?

